# Putting new mice in an empty but previously used cage



## grrrlcrimson (Dec 20, 2013)

I had two pet shop mice who died recently, and tomorrow I'm going to pick up three new girls from a show breeder.

These are the only mice I'll have and I'm keeping them as pets.

I'm putting them in the same cage as my old mice used, which is a 10g aquarium. I emptied it out after my old mice died but haven't disinfected it or anything. It has been sitting empty for about a month now.

Can you recommend how I should clean it? I don't know how the other mice died. I didn't notice behavioral changes, it may have been a respiratory problem or something genetic because they came from a chain pet store.

I'm of course going to use warm water and was planning on using vinegar to eliminate any odors from the previous mice. I'm wary of using chemicals that may linger and harm them, and don't know how important it is to truly disinfect it in this case. Appreciate advice. Thank you!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Warm water and vinegar should be plenty enough to clean out the cage. If you're concerned, you can use a diluted bleach solution and then rinse afterward.


----------

